# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Los embalses españoles albergan ya más agua que nunca

## JMTrigos

Artículo de 20minutos 25/05/2013

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1824...-agua/niveles/

----------

